# Kayak tie down redone.



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a Hullavator on the Jeep and love it. One thing I never liked was the fact to run the bow line tie down it had to go against the hood. I would put a towel under it to keep from scratching the paint up. I saw this Idea and loved it, so here's my install this morning.Here's the pic how it was....









I have some soft nylon strapping that I got from a kayak supplier. I took 14" of it folded it over. I melt 3 holes in it with a hot wire so the screws would not mess up the nylon. This was then screwed under the hood near the front.









Here's how it works with the hood closed......










Now a nice clean place to tie it down with no towels.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Great idea.
Will the strap wear out just that spot on the hood?
From the picture, all the wear on the strap and the hood will be from the hoods edge. With the stress and movement of the strap from the wind while underway at highway speeds, that might be the weak link.
That would be the only way I can nit pick your original idea, and neat installation.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Those were things I looked at too. The hood is doubled over and has soft edges that don't seam to cut into the strap at all. I drove it just now and because the line is much shorter now it does move at all. The wear on the edge of the hood is something I will keep an eye on.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*If you put an extra Strap or 2 on the Yak itself*

you would not need a bow line.. Great idea but that strap will wear on the hood, an extra one on the boat and no worries.. JAM


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I use to run it with out bow or stern lines but I like the extra saftey when running on the hwy.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Just put 2 More Ratchet Straps on her*

around the hulevator.. You got allot of Front of boat hangin over your truck.. So ya can get the hatch open?????

JAM


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I can open it about 90% with the boat on. I have the hullavator set close together so it's easy to reach both handles at the same time to flip it. I have looked at moving the set up forward to balance out how the yak sits on the Jeep.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*No it looks fine I was just wondering*

if you were running a bowline cause you had so much over hang on the front causing side pressure on the boat makin it want to turn with the wind. Great setup I was just curious, I run a hulley rollers and cradles, and never use a bow line or stern line I do double up on the straps though.. Run 4 instead of 2.. 

Just wonderin..

JAM


----------

